# Monitor immer über Steckdosenleiste an/ausschalten schädlich?



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Hallo,

mein LG Electronics 27UD58-B hat so einen wie ich finde ungünstigen An-/Ausschalter, der zugleich ein Ministick darstellt, mit dem man in den Menues des Bildschirms blättern kann.

Mich nervt es, den Monitor immer ein- und auszuschalten, daher frage ich mich, ob ich ihn nicht einfach immer an lassen soll, er geht ja eh ganz schnell in den Standby, wenn kein Signal vom PC mehr kommt und verbraucht dann angeblich nur noch etwa 0,3 Watt.
Wenn ich den PC längere Zeit nicht nutze, schalte ich die Steckdosenleiste ab, an der auch der Monitor hängt.
Ich frage mich aber, ob es für den Monitor vielleicht schädlich wäre, diesen immer an zu lassen und nur über die Steckdosenleiste an-/auszuschalten?

Vermutlich ist es dem Bildschirm egal und schadet nicht, oder?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es dem Bildschirm egal


Ja. 

... Thema durch.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Monitore kann man ausschalten?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist es dem Bildschirm egal und schadet nicht, oder?



Es hat sogar einen kleinen Vorteil, denn der Schalter am Monitor kann nicht abnutzen, weil er ja nicht benutzt wird ... ist das nicht cool?  Ob ich jetzt deshalb auch lieber an der Hauptverteilung die Sicherung als eigentliches Schaltwerk für die Zimmerbeleuchtung nutzen sollte ... nee wohl nicht.


----------



## OldGambler (25. November 2020)

Ich habe verschiedene TV´s, PC-Monitore oder Soundboxen an einer Funksteckdose betrieben und das schon ohne Schäden oder Auswirkungen seit fast einem Jahrzehnt.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Ok gut, dann bleibt mein Monitor künftig auch immer an und wird nur über Steckdosenleiste komplett ausgeschaltet.


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2020)

Da ein digitalen Ausschaltknopf den Monitor nicht tatsächlich vom Netz trennt und somit mehr oder weniger dem Standby-Modus (abzüglich des anzunehmenderweise gewaltigen Verbrauchs der Status-LED ) entspricht, kann man das schon mal streichen.

Hat der Monitor einen mechanischen Ein-/Ausschalter, der die Elektronik komplett vom internen oder externe Netzteil trennt, sähe es wieder anders aus - nur hat das so gut wie kein Monitor.

Generell verbrauchen heutige Geräte im Stand-By-Modus dermaßen wenig, dass es kaum eine Ersparnis bringt, sie komplett vom Netz zu trennen. Und wenn man Pech hat, gibt es Spitzen beim "Kaltstart" des Monitors, welche die Ersparnis gegenüber dem Standby wieder auffressen.

Kurz: Ich trenne meinen Monitor nur vom Netz, wenn ich längere Zeit außer Haus bin. Der separate Stromzähler, an dem mein PC plus Peripherie hängt meint, ich würde damit nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Generell verbrauchen heutige Geräte im Stand-By-Modus dermaßen wenig, dass es kaum eine Ersparnis bringt, sie komplett vom Netz zu trennen.


Meine Steckerleiste an der pc, tft, verstärker und boxen hängen säuft gemessene 12-15W wenn alles abgeschaltet ist. Das sind Größenordnung 30-40€ pro Jahr an unnötigem Strom.

Und bevor einer fragt: der Verbrauch geht rein in den Pc, der tft ist unter meiner Messgrenze im standby und verstärker und boxen haben mechanische Trenner und sind auf Null.

Nur leuchten an Board und Grafikkarte wenn der pc aus ist völlig unnütze Status LEDs. Das mag heutzutage bei highend Hardware cool sein, zwingt aber das Netzteil wohl in einen äußerst ineffizienten Kleinstlastzustand. Weil wen interessiert das schon bzw wer misst sowas und rechnet... Hauptsache die Grafikkarte leuchtet wenn die pcie Stecker drin sind.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Hat denn schon mal Jemand den "break even point" ausgerechnet?

Nein?

OK:

Wieviel Strom spart man im Verhältnis zur Abnutzung der Steckdosenleiste?
Ich denke mal, so wie ich den @Tim1974 einschätze, hat er keinen 3€ 3er Stecker von IKEA, sondern was "vernünftiges" mit Überspannungsschutz und pipapo für 10€ im Einsatz.

Sagen wir bei Tims Monitor (mit einer Nutzungsdauer von ~3h pro Tag) mit 0,3W im standby, kommt man auf (*ganz grob* gerechnet) 3kWh pro Jahr...

Bei einem durchschnittlichen Preis von 0,32€/kWh kommen wir somit auf *1€ pro Jahr*.

Daraus folgt: Der Einsatz einer Steckdosenleiste amortisiert sich also erst nach rund 10 Jahren...
Bei ein paar Watt plus durch einen Rechner im "standby" sind das dann geschätzt 5-7 Jahre...


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil wen interessiert das schon bzw wer misst sowas und rechnet... Hauptsache die Grafikkarte leuchtet wenn die pcie Stecker drin sind.



Genau meine Meinung! 
Es gibt kaum was überflüssigeres als leuchtende oder blinkende Hardware, das ist für mich auch kein highend, auf mich wirkt sowas verspielt und damit billig. 



chill_eule schrieb:


> Wieviel Strom spart man im Verhältnis zur Abnutzung der Steckdosenleiste?
> Ich denke mal, so wie ich den @Tim1974 einschätze, hat er keinen 3€ 3er Stecker von IKEA, sondern was "vernünftiges" mit Überspannungsschutz und pipapo für 10€ im Einsatz.



Ich hab eine Brennenstuhl Aluline, ohne Überspannungsschutz, den hat mein PC-Netzteil ja schon eingebaut, außerdem bin ich gegen sowas versichert.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Ach und dein Monitor darf bei einem Blitzeinschlag dann einfach verrecken?  

Das von dir genannte Produkt kostet ja aber auch um die 10€, also stimmt meine Rechnung ja irgendwo doch


----------



## Schori (25. November 2020)

Ich trenne seit Jahren meinen kompletten PC vom Netz. Bisher hat es nichts gemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Und bei mir das Gegenteil wie @Schori sagt:
Ich hab noch nie meine Hardware komplett vom Strom getrennt. 

Jetzt sind wir schlauer, was?


----------



## c1i (25. November 2020)

Ich hatte bisher in meinem Leben so 20 verschiedene Monitore und habe noch niemals einen ausgeschaltet. Eigentlich kann man den Knopf wegrationalisieren. Standby-Kosten hin oder her, irgendwo hörts mal auf. 

Wobei ich auch meist meinen PC nicht ausschalte. Der Verbrauch im Standby ist für mich zu vernachlässigen. Eigentlich warte ich darauf, dass die Regierung die Standby-Funktion bei elektronischen Geräten verbietet. Das bringen die sicher auch noch.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur leuchten an Board und Grafikkarte wenn der pc aus ist völlig unnütze Status LEDs


An meiner Hardware hat noch nie eine Status LED geleuchtet. Sobald ich den runterfahre ist alles aus. 




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung!


Das wissen wir Tim. Andere finden Beleuchtung halt toll. Aber wenn der PC aus ist, leuchtet die auch nicht mehr. Also hat das mit dem Thema nix zu tun.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. November 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Eigentlich warte ich darauf, dass die Regierung die Standby-Funktion bei elektronischen Geräten verbietet. Das bringen die sicher auch noch.


Bring die Leute nicht auf unsinnige Ideen.
Die haben schon genug davon (Abschaffung der Glühlampen, Bananenbiegung, ...) .

Anstatt mal 2 Jahre Gewährleistung durchzusetzen.


----------



## Venom89 (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung!
> Es gibt kaum was überflüssigeres als leuchtende oder blinkende Hardware, das ist für mich auch kein highend, auf mich wirkt sowas verspielt und damit billig.



Das war zwar nicht seine Aussage, denn die bezog sich einzig und allein auf die Status LED an den PCI-E Anschlüssen.
Aber schön das du für dich verspielt = billig ist.
Das du eher dogmatisch unterwegs bist, ist den meisten wohl bewusst 



> Ich hab eine Brennenstuhl Aluline, ohne Überspannungsschutz, den hat mein PC-Netzteil ja schon eingebaut, außerdem bin ich gegen sowas versichert.



Die OVP im Netzteil ist zwar nicht dafür gedacht und wird dir überhaupt gar nichts bringen. Aber gut. Hauptsache du fühlst dich sicher.
Da hat der super PC Tech Freak Tim wieder zugeschlagen 


Aber ist das nicht alles hier schon wieder Offtopic?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> An meiner Hardware hat noch nie eine Status LED geleuchtet. Sobald ich den runterfahre ist alles aus.


Wenn ich runterfahre leuchten rote Status-LEDs am Mainboard sowie der CLEAR CMOS und der Q-FLASH Button an der Slotblende, weiße LEDs an den Stromanschlüssen der Grafikkarte und manchmal (ja, nur manchmal - ich kann keinen Grund dafür finden) das RGB-Zeug an Maus und Tastatur das ich nie brauche aber nunmal dran ist weil heute ja alles RGB haben muss.
Sprich alle Komponenten am PC einschließlich Eingabegeräte stehen unter Standby-Spannung. Ich hab auch im BIOS nichts gefunden was in die Richtung gehen würde da was abschalten zu können. Da kommt dann ne handvoll Watt zusammen und da ein Netzteil selbst der Titanium-Klasse im Bereich von 1% Auslastung unterirdisch schlechte Effizienzen hat hab ich brutto dann >10W an der Steckdose. 

Ich mein es is ja nicht tragisch, ich kann ja einfach die Steckerleiste treten. Aber es ist halt maximal unnötig.


----------



## Richu006 (25. November 2020)

Ich möchte 1 Ausnahme nennen, wo es evtl. Besser ist, dem Monitor nicht direkt 100% den Strom zu kappen.

Monitore mit G-Sync ultimate Modul welche aktiv gekühlt werden. Haben ein Eingebauten Lüfter, welcher auch nach dem Ausschalten noch ca. 10 minuten nach läuft. 

Ist zumindest bei meinem ROG Swift PG27 UQ so. 

Deshalb habe ich den Monitor nicht mehr an der "Master/Slave" Stromleiste.

Vermutlich würde er es überleben auch ohne nachzukühlen, aber denke es wird schon ein Grund geben wenn man es extra mit Nachlauf programmiert. Und ist evtl. Schonender.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Venom89 schrieb:


> Die OVP im Netzteil ist zwar nicht dafür gedacht und wird dir überhaupt gar nichts bringen. Aber gut. Hauptsache du fühlst dich sicher.



Ist mir egal, wenn der PC kaputt geht darf die Versicherung mir einen neuen bezahlen, irgendwann ist der eh veraltet! 
Außerdem finde ich es blauäugig zu glauben, daß ein Überspannungsschutz in einer Steckdosenleiste die Hardware vor jedweder Überspannung inklusive Blitzeinschlag schützen kann, aber wers glaubt... 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da kommt dann ne handvoll Watt zusammen und da ein Netzteil selbst der Titanium-Klasse im Bereich von 1% Auslastung unterirdisch schlechte Effizienzen hat hab ich brutto dann >10W an der Steckdose.



Ja, sehe ich genauso, das ist einfach unnötig verschwendete Energie und auch Umweltbelastung, wenn man sich überlegt wieviele Watt da bei Millionen von Gaming-PCs weltweit zusammenkommen, da will man sich glaub ich weder die völlig unnötigen Kosten ausrechnen noch die Umweltbelastung für die Energieerzeugung, da wäre mit Strom heizen ja noch sinnvoller. 



Richu006 schrieb:


> Monitore mit G-Sync ultimate Modul welche aktiv gekühlt werden. Haben ein Eingebauten Lüfter, welcher auch nach dem Ausschalten noch ca. 10 minuten nach läuft.



Hmm, also wenn der Strom aus ist, kommt doch auch keine Wärme mehr nach, wärmer kann das Bauteil dann also eigentlich doch auch nicht mehr werden, wozu dann die Nachbelüftung?
Meiner Ansicht nach ist das einfach nur Marketing, genauso wie die 3 Minuten Nachlauf bei Bequiet-Netzteilen, gibts die heute eigentlich noch?

Früher hab ich echt mal 3 Minuten nach dem Runterfahren des PCs gewartet, bevor ich die Steckdosenleiste ausgeschaltet habe, echt peinlich... 
Heute denke ich darüber gar nicht mehr nach, wenn ich fertig bin, wird die Leiste ausgeknipst und fertig.


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn ich runterfahre


Das ist seltsam. Bei der GPU kann ich das nicht mehr prüfen da ich die Originalluffis samt Plasteteil nicht mehr nutze, kann mich aber erinnern, dass es mal passiert ist, dass die Beleuchtung der GPU nach dem runterfahren angeblieben ist. Selbes bei der Maus und der Tastatur. Allerdings hilft da ein an- und wieder ausschalten des PCs. Das passiert aber sehr selten. Warum? Keine Ahnung. 

Dass es bei dir immer so ist, ist kurios. Woran kann das liegen? Hast du das nur bei der aktuellen Kombination aus Hardware und Netzteil oder hattest du das Phänomen auch mit anderen Hardwarekombis?


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ist mir egal, wenn der PC kaputt geht darf die Versicherung mir einen neuen bezahlen, irgendwann ist der eh veraltet!


Wenn Dir nach 3-4 Jahren der Blitz in die Kerbe schlägt, dann wirst Du sicher nicht mehr viel für den Rechner bekommen. Du glaubst nicht, dass die Versicherung den Anschaffungswert (Neupreis) ersetzt, oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. November 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> kann mich aber erinnern, dass es mal passiert ist, dass die Beleuchtung der GPU nach dem runterfahren angeblieben ist. Selbes bei der Maus und der Tastatur. Allerdings hilft da ein an- und wieder ausschalten des PCs. Das passiert aber sehr selten. Warum? Keine Ahnung.


IMMER ist es nicht... bei der Tastatur fast immer, bei der maus in geschätzt 50% der Fälle.
Nur die Status-LEDs der Grafikkarte bleiben immer dauerhaft an (die haben nix mit dem Kühler zu tun, das sind die ASUS-Dinger direkt auf dem PCB bei den PCIe-Anschlüssen die halt zeigen dass Spannung vom NT kommt was ja auch stimmt).


----------



## TrueRomance (25. November 2020)

Die Status LEDs leuchten bei mir nur kurz beim Hochfahren des PCs und gehen wieder aus.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

ÄHH, wie war das noch mit "offtopic"???


----------



## Mahoy (25. November 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine Steckerleiste an der pc, tft, verstärker und boxen hängen säuft gemessene 12-15W wenn alles abgeschaltet ist. Das sind Größenordnung 30-40€ pro Jahr an unnötigem Strom.


Es kommt natürlich auf die angeschlossenen Geräte an. Gerade ältere Geräte (Verstärker sind einer der Klassiker, weil diese mit der Zeit nicht schlechter werden und daher lange in Gebrauch bleiben ...) genehmigen sich in Standby manchmal nicht weniger als im Betrieb.

Bei mir zieht das ganze Brimborium nicht einmal zwei Watt, die kann ich mit meinem Geldbeutel und meinem Ökobewußtsein vereinbaren.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn Dir nach 3-4 Jahren der Blitz in die Kerbe schlägt, dann wirst Du sicher nicht mehr viel für den Rechner bekommen. Du glaubst nicht, dass die Versicherung den Anschaffungswert (Neupreis) ersetzt, oder?



Sicherlich zahlen die nur den Zeitwert/Restwert, aber immer noch besser, als wenn ich mich mit einer Steckdosenleiste mit superdupa-Überspannungsschutz in fälschlicher Sicherheit wiege und beim Blitzeinschlag alles kaputt geht und ich wegen der hypertollen Steckdosenleiste keinen Versicherungsschutz gegen Blitzeinschlag in der Hausratversicherung vereinbart habe... 

Außerdem hörte ich mal, daß es nicht gut sei, mehrere Überspannungsschutze hintereinander zu nutzen (also einer im Netzteil und einer in der Steckdosenleiste wäre ja immerhin schon zwei in Reihe).

Die Brennenstuhl Alu-Line-Steckdosenleiste ist sozusagen schon highend, nur eben ohne Überspannungsschutz, dafür aber sicherlich sehr viel besser verarbeitet als die Plastikheimer mit supertollem-Hochvoltschutz vom Grabbeltisch.


----------



## c1i (25. November 2020)

Ein Blitzeinschlag läuft unter "Natur, unkontrolliert" und ist in der Regel nicht versichert.


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2020)

Zumal so ein richtiger Blitzeinschlag, der was auf sich hält, sich weder von einer Steckdosenleiste noch einem Netzteil oder einem Sicherungskasten aufhalten lässt.
Bei Gewitter entweder: Augen zu und durch und beten, oder halt die Stecker ziehen bei allem was einem "lieb" ist


----------



## keinnick (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Die Brennenstuhl Alu-Line-Steckdosenleiste ist sozusagen schon highend, nur eben ohne Überspannungsschutz, dafür aber sicherlich sehr viel besser verarbeitet als die Plastikheimer mit supertollem-Hochvoltschutz vom Grabbeltisch.


Was ist für Dich daran "High End"? Dass das Teil Strom von A nach B leiten kann und ein Alu-Gehäuse hat? Das ist ne stinknormale Steckdosenleiste. Aber gut, wenn Du dann nachts besser pennen kannst. Mir solls recht sein.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Ein Blitzeinschlag läuft unter "Natur, unkontrolliert" und ist in der Regel nicht versichert.



Bei mir schon.



keinnick schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich daran "High End"? Dass das Teil Strom von A nach B leiten kann und ein Alu-Gehäuse hat? Das ist ne stinknormale Steckdosenleiste. Aber gut, wenn Du dann nachts besser pennen kannst. Mir solls recht sein.



Na die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses und auch die Kontakte und Leitung (Kabel), hab da noch nichts wirklich besseres als die Alu-Line gesehen, aber auch die hat ihre zeitlichen Grenzen, was die Schalter angeht, hab ich bei einem früheren Modell leider erfahren müssen, allerdings wurde der Schalter dann geändert und meine aktuelle Leiste hat den neuen Schalter.
Bei sowas wie Steckdosenleisten darf man eigentlich nicht sparen, wenn einem Sicherheit einigermaßen wichtig ist, damit meine ich jetzt wenns ums verringern des Brandrisikos der Steckdosenleiste geht und das ist alles andere als unwichtig!

Nun aber genug zum Thema Steckdosenleisten und Überspannungs-/Blitzschutz, dazu ist eigentlich alles gesagt und das Thema Monitor ausschalten ist durch, ich lasse auf Grund der Aussagen hier im Thread den Monitor nun immer an und schalte nur über die Steckleiste alles aus und an.
Also alles gut und theoretisch kann hier jetzt sogar zu, wenn niemand mehr was zum Thema beizutragen hat?


----------



## c1i (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bei mir schon.


Bestätigt doch nur meine Aussage.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2020)

Oh, ein neuer Laberthread von Tim. 
Worum ging es nochmal? 
Ach egal, lasst uns philosophieren was das Zeug hält. 
Also, ich hab mal gehört, dass es moderne Netzteile nicht mögen wenn man sie vom Strom trennt. 
Also Tim, immer schön den PC anlassen, dann hilft dir auch der Überspannungsschutz vom Netzteil beim Blitzschlag.


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Also alles gut und theoretisch kann hier jetzt sogar zu, wenn niemand mehr was zum Thema beizutragen hat?


Ja, bitte, bitte, lass den Thread schließen.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, bitte, bitte, lass den Thread schließen.



Eigentlich hielt ich das für unnötig, aber nach den letzten beiden Postings wäre es vielleicht wirklich besser hier zu zu machen, nicht das nachher mir wieder jemand die Schuld für seitenweise OT zuschiebt.


----------



## JoM79 (25. November 2020)

Wer hat nochmal den Thread eröffnet und streitet sich gerne mit anderen Nutzern im OT?


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hmm, also wenn der Strom aus ist, kommt doch auch keine Wärme mehr nach, wärmer kann das Bauteil dann also eigentlich doch auch nicht mehr werden, wozu dann die Nachbelüftung?


Ja, wozu wohl.
Das ist doch alles Firlefanz.

Einen heißen Tieftöner schlappt man ja auch gleich durch die Gegend ohne Schäden.
Und der Kühler am Auto schaltet sich ja nur zur akustischen Warnung nach dem Ausschalten ein.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist das einfach nur Marketing, genauso wie die 3 Minuten Nachlauf bei Bequiet-Netzteilen, gibts die heute eigentlich noch?


Klar.
Physik 6, setzen.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Heute denke ich darüber gar nicht mehr nach,


Das tut ja auch so weh ... .


----------



## McZonk (25. November 2020)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hielt ich das für unnötig, aber nach den letzten beiden Postings wäre es vielleicht wirklich besser hier zu zu machen, nicht das nachher mir wieder jemand die Schuld für seitenweise OT zuschiebt.


Sodenn Closed!


----------

